# Attn sneak hunters WHY SNEEK THE ROOST?????



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

let me start this off buy saying i am not against sneek hunting snow geese its not for me any more but i did it back in the day its just to much work for me now and 10 sec of fun one pic and 5 hours of bird cleaning nolonger apeals to me. but what is realy killing me is that i wathched two guys sneek 300,000 birds in the middle of a lake today they shot 10 birds but pushed all the other birds out of the area wear they had been hanging all week how dose this benifit anyone ???? in the area i am talking about there where birds on many little ponds pastures and fiels why not sneek on the little bunches and leave the main roost alone. these guys could have worked around the area and snuck on 100 diffrent flocks a day but instead ran off the main roost and the birds traveled 75 miles i know because i folowed them. IT JUST DOSE NOT MAKE SENCE mabye i am off base hear like i said before i am not attacking any ones hunting meathods but is there any reasoning behind this sort of action????? please think just a little about all the other guys who are out there trying to sneek or decoye these birds before you do somthing that could reck what should have been a great day of hunting for alot of your fellow hunters that are out there trying to enjoy the spring migration same as you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Busting the roost happens all of the time. Partly because people don't understand what they are doing and partly because they are greedy. Sorry to hear about what happend.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Probably because they don't have the resources to have huge spreads and such.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Where was this at??


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

huntingdude16 said:


> Probably because they don't have the resources to have huge spreads and such.


That may be, but there are a 1,000 smaller roosts of 3-5k that can be snuck on, no need to bust up big roosts.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it is probably fairly safe to assume that the kind of people that bust large roosts like this are not the ones that are on internet forums like this learning about the proper and ethical ways to hunt.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

look at how jumpshooting has made the duck in n. d. push right in to s. d. the people just dont understand that you can run bird out of there hunting spot. snowgeese can be push out fast,its something we all have to life with, it make it more fun that way,,,,, ha ha, :beer:


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

In Nebraska in the basins it seems that even if they do get jumped they dont leave. They just head to the next place to set down.

Personally I love jumpers down here. Theres so many birds that if they dont get busted up your decoy hunts are terrible because they birds will just be sitting most the day. :beer:


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Any opertunity is a good opertunity i always say. I think pushing a roost would be exciting what a thrill to have 300,000 birds flying right in fun of you. Now if that isn't a once in a life time experience. Just think for a moment how cool that would be to see all those geese in front of you. Man what a rush. Lifes' to short have fun.


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree...I love to jump the snow geese, but I've never and will never jump the main roost! I have seen it done many times, and it has ruined my hunt alot, and I know it ****** guys off that love to decoy. If there were other birds in the area, you should always go after them. I know seeing 300,000 geese take off in front of you with guns blazing at them would be cool, but it is unethical and it hurts you in the long run, and all the other hunters in the area as well! Leave the Main roosts ALONE!!! Just my opinion!


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree jumping is fun but it doesn't pay to jump the big groups.. We were n Huron around the lake byron area last weekend and a group of idiots decided to jump the main roost on lake byron. It ws the only area where these birds were going to sit for awhile but after they got jumped up they were a few miles high and flying straight south. It really makes a person mad ecspecially when i only seen a few birds drop out of 75000..... :******:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> Any opertunity is a good opertunity i always say. I think pushing a roost would be exciting what a thrill to have 300,000 birds flying right in fun of you. Now if that isn't a once in a life time experience. Just think for a moment how cool that would be to see all those geese in front of you. Man what a rush. Lifes' to short have fun.


I will admit haveing that many in front of you is truely a rush. But once you pull the trigger they are gone. You guys can say how awesome it is to be under them and blah blah blah but you guys can't ever seem to do it with out pulling the trigger. Try laying there with them for a couple hours, watch, listen and learn about them. There are smart ways and not so smart ways to jump birds. Jumping 300,000 is one of those not so smart things to do if you want more opportunities to hunt them again. Just my two cents. Take it for what it is worth!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

boranger said:


> look at how jumpshooting has made the duck in n. d. push right in to s. d. the people just dont understand that you can run bird out of there hunting spot. snowgeese can be push out fast,its something we all have to life with, it make it more fun that way,,,,, ha ha, :beer:


I don't know if I agree with that or not. I hunted a pond last year with a lot of ducks on it and they never left. Sure they would fly out when I shot...at decoying birds...but they would come back. Just like walking ducks off a hole and setting up. They come back. Geese do too, to some extent.
Dan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Partly because people don't understand what they are doing and partly because they are greedy.


Yup

It goes back to learning the trade Vs the tricks of the trade. And when a field, are your actions affecting others, be it other hunters or landowners.

It is really all about respect, or the lack there of.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We need to teach the new hunters about busting the roost. We also need to teach those who do bust it, what they are doing.

I never knew what busting the roost was, until I joined this website.


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

This argument is moote, there is no way that clowns that jump huge roosts will ever change there minds unless something happens that affects THERE hunting. They don't care about the next person down the road.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

quackstacker said:


> This argument is moote, there is no way that clowns that jump huge roosts will ever change there minds unless something happens that affects THERE hunting. They don't care about the next person down the road.


 :beer:

A slob is a slob and theres no reasoning with them.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Roost ponds/lakes are typically easier to sneek on and surround than open fields because there is usually more cover (ie. hills, trees, weeds, etc)......The more birds using the roost, the better chance of shooting a bunch because they have to sit closer to the edge and swing really wide when they get up as they're vollied back and forth between gunners.

Not saying it's good or bad....just telling it like it is. We snuck for a couple years before building a spread large enough to hunt succesfully over.....it was fun.....the early morning roost sneaks were the best.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

On Saturday, Lake Herman just outside of Madison, SD got jumped by 7 guys from MN. They trespassed to get into the lake and the farmers called the warden.

All 7 lost their license for a year.

Make sure you know if your jump is legal.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

gaddy getter said:


> the early morning roost sneaks were the best.


At the expense of how many other guys hunting? :eyeroll:


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Glad to hear it!!!!!!


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

I believe there should be no hunting on all Lakes in SD. They hold to many birds. They need a place to be safe to stick around for awhile. Jumping major roosts is the worst thing for hunting in an area I believe.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I can kinda see the point of the fella that said there are millions of birds around and jumpers keep them moving. On the other hand, if you're dealing with a limited number of roosts and they keep getting bothered then you're really hurting the hunting by pushing them away.

I don't think bumping a roost one time is going to drive them away, unless they're thinking about moving anyway. But day in day out sneaky attacks will drive them somewhere else.

My thoughts. 
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> gaddy getter said:
> 
> 
> > the early morning roost sneaks were the best.
> ...


Exactly!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> On Saturday, Lake Herman just outside of Madison, SD got jumped by 7 guys from MN. They trespassed to get into the lake and the farmers called the warden.
> 
> All 7 lost their license for a year.
> 
> Make sure you know if your jump is legal.


Great to hear they did not get away with it!! Thank you to the warden and if someone called on them hats off to you as well!!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I wanta get a wet suit and tank and mask and flippers and all that, and then slither into the water and swim under them. I'll ease up and grab their little pink tootsies and pull them under, to their demise. Won't spook them and have a great hunt at the same time.

Wish me luck, :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

The way I look at it is this...

Some person prolly busted a roost 75 miles south of you which may have given you the birds in the first place.

All this time the guys 75 miles to the north of you didn't have any birds and now that the your roost got busted they have birds to hunt.

It may have wrecked your hunt my it made someone to the north of you have birds to hunt.

You win some and you loose some.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

somone needs to seriously lock this thread before i go off and offend a bunch of people and get myself kicked off the site.....im really getting tired of reading this crap but i can't help but look to see how many stupid people think they know what they're talking about

Im to the point where if this keeps happening to me and my group the ways its been happening, tires are gonna start getting slashed! some say i have anger management problems :roll:

:koolaid:


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

first off dfisher live in N.D for sum more years and you will know what boranger is talking about. now you say you hunted a pond last fall with lost of ducks on it and they came back every time. will there is no water in N.D anymore so that is the only place for them to sit.i'm thinking. i would say that was there safe place(roost). now as far as geese go afer you shoot them of there SAFE place(roost) they don't come back. and i know becouse i have been hunting N.D for 21 years and every year i have to put up with uke: 's jumping them off the roost . last fall i found a nice lake were lots of snows and blues and lessers were. and i hunted them every two days. one night i go back to see were they were feeding so i could hunt the next day and when i got to the lake not one bird on it. hummmmmmmmm. were could they have gone O theres a boat in the lake. O and two trucks there next to the lake. so i drive to the trucks and what do you know M.N boys. not 1 goose sat on the lake the rest of the year. so would say jumping them of the roost can't be good.( not trying to start anything but just telling it how it goes in N.D).


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> On Saturday, Lake Herman just outside of Madison, SD got jumped by 7 guys from MN. They trespassed to get into the lake and the farmers called the warden.
> 
> All 7 lost their license for a year.
> 
> Make sure you know if your jump is legal.


How do you know they lost their licenses for sure? I know one of the guys who had jumped it earlier in the week and he never got in trouble. He supposedly was checked by the CO and everything. I'm not trying to start anything, as I hope you are right. My other buddy was decoying the birds off of Herman and definatly got the shaft from the jump shooters.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

First trespassers,now morons talking about slashing tires.Fabulous.
Grow up.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

teamextrema said:


> I agree jumping is fun but it doesn't pay to jump the big groups.. We were n Huron around the lake byron area last weekend and a group of idiots decided to jump the main roost on lake byron. It ws the only area where these birds were going to sit for awhile but after they got jumped up they were a few miles high and flying straight south. It really makes a person mad ecspecially when i only seen a few birds drop out of 75000..... :ticked:


One of those idiots layed in a layout in decoys all day, one of those idiots was doing the same thing you were, one of those idiots saw a guy with a gun and a dog start walking out there and decided that if the birds were going to get jumped I might as well go out there too... One of those idiots does not appreciate how some guys scared the S*&% out of his girlfriend and daughter with the dirty language, talking about slashing tires, etc, One of those idiots had all your license plates wrote down, One of those idiots came off that lake with some jewlery, Probably doesn't realize what one of those idots does for a living.

I understand why you guys were ******, i was just watching the birds to see where to set up in the morning too, I was ****** too but Just figured if someone was gonna mess it up i might as well go out there and see if i cant shoot a bird or two also. Sorry for the hurt feelings guys but that really wasn't cool acting that way around a child sitting in a vehicle.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Phil The Thrill said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > On Saturday, Lake Herman just outside of Madison, SD got jumped by 7 guys from MN. They trespassed to get into the lake and the farmers called the warden.
> ...


Talked to a buddy who's good friends with that warden. It happened literally minutes after we left so we just missed it. I don't claim to be a SD law expert, just going off of what he was telling me.

Everyone is right, this thread, like all before it...never go anywhere but south.

Points have been made.


----------

